# Mad Cow



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

animated gif test

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=5e9547b6-268f-58dc-68c4-27cc1aeb2fc6&size=>


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Without animation???


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ok I give, How do you do it?
I suspect the HP photo will not allow animation??? 
if so, where can I up load it to?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you can always attach it...


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

OK I will try that


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

try again



nope ... can't get it to work


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Ed; 
save the image to your desktop then try to attach it.. see if that will work... not sure if it will be animated...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think John is going down the right path.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I will try




nope.... must be broke............. Hey Andy!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

if you want ed e-mail me the link ill see if i can post it to a site and then put a link to it...


i think my e-mail is defined in my profile


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*you are not trying to preview*

Ed if you are trying to attach a file if so DONOT CLICK ON PREVIEW REPLY just click submit reply. You will lose it if you click on preview.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is this the one your referring to Ed?

http://www.murlin.com/~nanook/MadCow.swf


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That is funny!!!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

John, That is another can of worms. In your profile I can e-mail you but it is through tractor forum, not my outlook program and does not allow attachments.... 

anyhow, it is getting too close to the end of the day... I'll worry about it on Monday. Ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats funny*

Good one Argee i like it.:lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

one last try for Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

IT WORKED:grapevine 
JODY


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I just sent it to my wife (a cow freak) and she called laughing her butt off. She has cows everywhere in our house. We also have them on the farm in my back yard.

Cool animals. I'm not to fond of the bulls though.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

want to try one thing.. i did the img src to your attachment on the TF.. not sure if it will work...


<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=7678>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i guess it does...


----------

